

Has Oculus Finally Conquered the Virtual-Reality Vomit Problem? - Scramblejams
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-04/has-oculus-finally-conquered-the-virtualreality-vomit-problem

======
Scramblejams
Brendan Iribe, CEO of Oculus is quoted in this article as saying, "We really
are preaching and pushing for stationary experiences and very, very little to
no locomotion."

Is this really right? If so, this is the first I've heard of it. Seems to be a
huge change in where Oculus is aiming their gear.

~~~
robert_tweed
Yes, they have been saying this consistently from the start.

If you have something like an FPS with the player walking or running about,
they will feel ill. With something like Elite Dangerous where the the player
is inside a static cockpit, the sickness problem goes away, as long as you
have good head tracking and low "motion to photons" latency.

You can still be in a moving vehicle, but if the player is sitting down in
reality, they ought to be sitting down in the VR environment too. Possible
solutions to the problem are being worked on, but there isn't a proven working
solution yet.

There are of course things like the VR hamster ball rigs that would maybe find
their way into arcades, which would allow a player to move in both physical
and virtual space at the same time, so there's no discordance. However AFAIK
none of those really work very well yet and probably won't be where things end
up in the long run.

The Rift is targeted more are home users on a PC anyway, so those people (the
vast majority) will be sitting down.

~~~
Scramblejams
Thanks for the info. The early demo I saw was of players walking around on an
Unreal-type of map while sitting in their chairs, so I figured they chose that
as a representative sample of the Oculus' intended use case.

